# Merry Christmas & Happy New Year



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish to say to you Sissies from the Indoor Forum who are afraid to go out side and play. And you Sick Twisted Freaks of the Burnt Fingers Society in the Live Steam Forum, The Rivet counters. The standards enthuse est. and Lastly The Kind Generous and lovable Battery Dudes.




May you all have a Merry and Holy Christmas and a Happy New Year.

May all your consists in 2010 run with out derailments. 
from THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RAIL ROAD New River Arizona


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There is, and can only be 1 John J.

Fortunately


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Same to you JJ, but keep a lookout because I'm right behind you.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ & all,

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year

Chuck & Gerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes to JJ and all of the MLS members hope you all Have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year and may Santa bless you with some new train stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Heh heh heh....Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you too JJ!! May 2010 be a better year than 2009 for everyone!


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR to one and all! May your holidays be full of great memories, much happiness and many blessings!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ and my extended MLS family
I wish you all a very 
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all from North Central Texas where it was 75 yesterday and 1 -- 4 " of snow is predicted for this afternoon 

Roger & Cynthia 
Post Oak & Otter Lake Railroad 
North Central Texas All Scale Group [www.nctxas.org] 
Caddo Mills, TX


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas







and a Happy New Year







to all the good people here on MLS, please also remember Stan and Jim and whoever has health issues in our prayers this season.

Tom Huisenga


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all you MLS'rs.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

To JJ and All my MLS friends......Merry Christmas and a much better New Year.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year JJ and all the members of MLS. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all MLS guys, and they're significant others!! Below are a couple of interesting links! One Christmasy! the other interesting!! The Regal

Heavens Gates ~A 50s Christmas~


YouTube - Kseniya Simonova's Amazing Sand Drawing


----------



## rocknr90 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi John;
I spent 20 plus years in New River, and was wondering where you are located? Of course I know New River has grown, especially with Anthem.
Rocky


----------

